# Wildlfy .war - File in produktiven System deployen (Upgrade der Software)



## beta20 (10. Apr 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stelle mir seit längerem die Frage, wie man in einer produktiven Umgebung einer JAVA EE (läuft in einem Wildfly - Server) ein Upgrade der Software macht.
Also konkret wurden Änderungen im Code vorgenommen und ein neues .war - File erstellt.
Dieses .war - File muss ja dann wieder im Wildfly Server deployed werden.

Meine Frage:
Wie geht man hier aber hervor um den produktiven Betrieb nicht zu stören? Also es soll nicht zwingend eine Downtime erfolgen?
Je nach Änderungen am Code, kann es auch sein, dass neue Tabellen / Felder in der DB  hinzukommen, welche beim Starten des Wildfly automatisch angelegt werden.

Danke für jeden Ratschlag


----------



## kay73 (23. Aug 2019)

beta20 hat gesagt.:


> Wie geht man hier aber hervor um den produktiven Betrieb nicht zu stören? Also es soll nicht zwingend eine Downtime erfolgen?


Das kann man weder pauschal beantworten noch zwingend vermeiden. Und Neandertal-Technologien wie Applikationsserver begünstigen nicht gerade geschmeidige Rollouts. Als wir damals noch App-Server eingesetzt haben, hingen diese hinter einem Loadbalancer, aus dem man reihum den upzudatenden Knoten herausnahm, deployte und wieder reinhing. Das geht natürlich nur, wenn keine DB-Migration anstand.

Da Wildfly ein JBoss ist, sollte das einfacher gehen, indem man die clustert und einen einzelnen Server per Admin-Konsole in die Maintenance versetzt.


----------



## Flown (23. Aug 2019)

Oder einfach eine kleine Downtime einplanen um 2-3 in der Nacht (kommt ja immer drauf an ob du Nutzer drauf hast oder nicht).
Oder Kubernetes verwenden.
Oder https://stackoverflow.com/questions/25483627/jboss-as-7-1-deployment-with-zero-down-time
Oder https://serverfault.com/questions/7...d-way-to-deploy-in-wildfly-with-zero-downtime
...


----------



## mihe7 (24. Aug 2019)

kay73 hat gesagt.:


> Als wir damals noch App-Server eingesetzt haben


Was nehmt ihr jetzt?


----------



## kay73 (24. Aug 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Was nehmt ihr jetzt?


Microservices/Self-Contained-Systems auf Basis Spring Boot / Spring Cloud Netflix.


----------



## mihe7 (24. Aug 2019)

kay73 hat gesagt.:


> Microservices/Self-Contained-Systems auf Basis Spring Boot / Spring Cloud Netflix.


Danke für die Info. Habe vorhin gesehen, dass es im anderen Thread auch um das Thema geht und dort mal geantwortet


----------

